# Flat tax rate in Spain for expats



## deboryan (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi,

I'm an Israeli citizen preparing for a relocation to Barcelona in a few months, I've been told that there's a flat rate tax on my income for the next 5 years which is 24%.

I've been trying to read about it and research, but seems like there's a lot of uncertainty.

I have no property, no assets worth more than 50k, no secondary income, married+0, wife is not working, never been a resident to Spain before or EU states at all.

And I've been offered 70k euro a year.

Does that mean I will pay 24% every month and that's all, or there are other taxes? Or I'm not entitled to this treaty rate at all?

As it feels I will pay more than I will earn with all this mess.

Will appreciate an answer from someone who got this tax rate or know something about it.,

Thanks a lot


----------



## deboryan (Oct 29, 2018)

I forgot to mention the company will provide me a work permit, not EU Blue Card, a simple working visa, as I have no university degree. 
I'm sure that makes me a temporary resident, and Spanish tax resident, but might be i'm still entitled to the flat rate as an expat.

The company is completely Spanish as well.



deboryan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an Israeli citizen preparing for a relocation to Barcelona in a few months, I've been told that there's a flat rate tax on my income for the next 5 years which is 24%.
> 
> ...


----------

